# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Wit iets op penis

## Onzekerv

Ik heb een soort rare witte uitslag op mn penis, heb het 2 weken geleden gemertkt.. en dacht eerst dat het smegma was... Sindsdien 2x per dag met de douchestraal erop schoon gemaakt maar het blijft.
Gisteravond ook met een washandje probeert schoon te maken maar het word er niet beter op
Weet iemand aub wat het is en wat ik eraan moet/kan doen?

foto:

http://postimg.org/image/ro6b42se5/

----------

